# Saudi IQAMA Medical TESTS - What different tests they perform?



## RasulBux

Dear Guys,
Can anybody tell me in DETAIL that what different tests like Blood and Xrays etc are performed in medical test required for issuance of IQAMA in Saudi Arabia.
And what they see as medically FIT person?
Thanks


----------



## WeeWhiteWabbit

They will give you a form which your home doctor will need to go through. they include amoung others and HIV/AIDS test, TB Xray, eye sight and hearing test, a test for cholera (a charming stool sample test).

when you get to Saudi you need to go through a bunch here too. pretty much above, but they also palpate your stomach (what for I couldnt guess), listen to your chest, ask for a medical history). they dont do the eye sight and hearing tests again though.

you cant come in with communicable diseases such as TB, cholera or HIV/AIDS. its not that different really to many other countries including the USA.


----------



## RasulBux

thanks
my ALT is 70 but everything else is clear and fit (HIV/Hep B/C all are negative.) What about this?


----------



## WeeWhiteWabbit

I don't honestly know the answer. You can only apply and see but it's likely it will pass.


----------



## WeeWhiteWabbit

You may be ok if you can explain why your ALT is high. If you had an old infection for instance which is now not a risk


----------



## muhammadusman

hi 

i have HCV PCR non reactive, can i get the work visa

Thanks


----------

